# Men & Womens workouts[emoji30]



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Guys i'm confused, when i search for workouts/programs, you no just to get an idea of the layouts, they always ask *Gender*. I understand when it comes to working out men are always going to build muscle and be stronger than most women just because they have testosterone which i 100% understand, but when it comes to gaining muscle, toning up, gaining strength even losing weight surely a workout is a workout, a bicep curl is a bicep curl haha so i dont understand why sites do this? Also i'm about to read *Fat Loss Facts, Tips & Tricks by Will Brink* i'm just reading his biography which states other books/articles hes wrote one being called * Exercise for Men only* HUH? Ive done some research to see if there is actual a different in which men and women should workout differently but ive found nothing! Anybody no anything? 

Thanks Guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/ebooks/brink/IronMagazine_Fat_Loss_Tips.pdf

Amen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/train-the-same-women-should-train-like-men.html
*meant to send this link*

Amen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

